# Circuit Mapper



## Ionspot (Aug 9, 2013)

Jrzy said:


> Sometimes I want to do a panel change alone, but labeling the panel could be a huge pain, especially when there are 40 circuits and it's a 3-story house.
> 
> I know that Tasco maps a mapper, the CMT24S and CMT42S, but they are $1,000-1,500.
> 
> ...




JohnR liked one of them... 319 weeks ago

http://www.electriciantalk.com/f14/tasco-circuit-tracer-5572/index2/#post215939


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

This thing looks really great. It's just so expensive.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I had one that did 8 circuits at once from Greenlee or Beha I think. It got ''borrowed'' by somebody on my crew and never returned. I loved it. A digital read out using red led lights told you which number the wire you checked with it was 1-8 . I find a portable plug in radio and a helper to be faster.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Mike, a second person and a pair of Walkie talkies is definitely fast. But there are a lot of times in which I don't want to waste the money paying someone else to be there just for a panel change.

Even 8 circuits like the one you mentioned would be good. The average panel I change has less than 20 circuits. I could usually figure out 4-5 of them from the basement. So an 8 circuit mapper would only require 2 trips.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

You could make your own using different value resistors all connected on one end to a common wire and alligator clip leads on the other ends and individually numbered. Hook the common to neutral in the panel and the other ends to the turned off breaker outputs with the wires in them. Then go around the house with your t-5 set to ohms reading loads to see the ohm readouts. Finding a value corresponds to a numbered resistor on the other end.


----------



## AllWIRES (Apr 10, 2014)

Use plug ends. Make as many as you want.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

I love mine. :thumbsup:


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I found this for you, and it is priced just right for you since you spent all your money on that Benz. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ASKA-CTR-20-20-Way-Coxial-Cable-Mapper-Checker-20-Numbered-Terminators-New-/221419542001?hash=item338da215f1:g:e4oAAOxyBjBTUYip

make some coax leads that break out on one end so they fit wirenuts and connect those to the supplied ''terminators''.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

800 bucks , free shipping

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=p2047675.m570.l1313.TR0.TRC0.H0.Xtasco+circuit+mapper.TRS0&_nkw=tasco+circuit+mapper&_sacat=0


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

If I'm working for a GC, I'll arrange to use one of his monkeys for an hour. If I'm working for a homeowner, I often use the homeowner himself.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

macmikeman said:


> You could make your own using different value resistors all connected on one end to a common wire and alligator clip leads on the other ends and individually numbered. Hook the common to neutral in the panel and the other ends to the turned off breaker outputs with the wires in them. Then go around the house with your t-5 set to ohms reading loads to see the ohm readouts. Finding a value corresponds to a numbered resistor on the other end.


And you get to use that politically incorrect saying about resistor color codes &#55357;&#56834;


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

macmikeman said:


> I found this for you, and it is priced just right for you since you spent all your money on that Benz.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/ASKA-CTR-20...542001?hash=item338da215f1:g:e4oAAOxyBjBTUYip
> 
> make some coax leads that break out on one end so they fit wirenuts and connect those to the supplied ''terminators''.


Good idea Mac :thumbsup:

Can get coax leads like this pretty cheap


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

Well with two cans or three cans you should pay for it, since you don't want to
hire anyone.

I don't really see the problem with buying tools they are all tax deductible!

*Tasco*

I frankly wouldn't buy second hand electronic's, but that's just me!

Yes, in fact this device works as described, the only problem is you still have to physically walk to a receptacle and probe it.

If you have all the circuits attached to mapper, and a drawing of all the
receptacles, that will be one trip.

FWI, you can buy the 24 circuit mapper and use it twice, 24 on top half and again 18 probes on the lower half. Math will be involved, and you'll have to figure that out...

I've used this equipment twice and it reported the correct circuit of course this was new construction both times.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

You can get a huge supply of resistors for way less than $800. I think that is the route I'd take.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I see that the Tasco Mapper can read thru an appliance cord, will it also read thru romex (such as a furnace or dishwasher feed)?

How about identifying lights? Do you have to take off the switch cover plate, or can it read it if you hold it close enough to the front of the switch? Or will it read in proximity to a bulb?


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

It's a probe to touch things, you have to use tools and touch the hot side of
any device or equipment that you need to know about.

The sensing is done by the Tasco equipment by use of completing 
a path from base unit to probe.

Once you touch a hot it reads through the corresponding circuit and displays that circuit number at the probe.

It can read through MWBC, in that your reading the Hot side of each circuit.
This might ID a circuit that might not be exactly where desired.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

CADPoint said:


> It's a probe to touch things, you have to use tools and touch the hot side of
> any device or equipment that you need to know about.
> 
> The sensing is done by the Tasco equipment by use of completing
> ...


Have you used one? From the description:

"_The receiver displays the corresponding circuit number through digital signal processing, with or without direct electrical contact_"

"_The Circuit Mapper can be used even on devices when plugged into an outlet (Perfect for computer rooms where power cannot be interrupted). The Circuit Mapper Receiver has a non-contact sensor at the base of the probe. By aligning the the receiver perpendicular to the devices power cord (at the base of the receiver's probe) and pressing & holding the receiver's button, the receiver will display that outlets' circuit breaker._"

This says that it doesn't have to touch a hot. And if it could read thru an appliance cord, I am asking if it could read thru romex as well.


The point of this for me would be to clip on each CT real quick and then run around the house with the receiver and a panel schedule, quickly identifying outlets, lights, and appliances and writing them on the panel schedule.

If I have to disconnect every circuit at the panel, or open up every switch box, it's not worth it to me. I'd rather give the homeowner's kid a 20 dollar bill to run around with a tick tracer and walkie talkie.


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

They most have updated the probe aspect of their equipment,
or I forgot about it!, I'll go with the later...It was over four years ago.

You are correct!

BTW the Greenlee set up is made by Trasco, but bundled for Greenlee.
http://www.greenlee.com/products/CIRCUIT-TRACER-KIT.html


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

I went with TASCO because I'm often faced with 'untouchable' circuits.

The business is up and running, flicking switches or hopping around with chimps is not an option.

Further, the shear scale of the jobs... they are much larger than the family home.

The TASCO gadget is amazingly resistant to noise. It really is in a different class. :thumbsup:

Yes, you CAN pick up the circuit number at light switches -- WITHOUT opening up the plate. Worst case, you remove the cover plate and wand near the conductors.

( Presumes a very complicated switch box with multiple circuits all ganged up. )


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

telsa said:


> I went with TASCO because I'm often faced with 'untouchable' circuits.
> 
> The business is up and running, flicking switches or hopping around with chimps is not an option.
> 
> ...


This is very good to know, thanks. So I assume it will also read thru romex? If so, I am buying it.


----------



## AllWIRES (Apr 10, 2014)

Jrzy said:


> This is very good to know, thanks. So I assume it will also read thru romex? If so, I am buying it.


If you buy it. Review it after a few panels.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

The TASCO uses 9vdc batteries for the wand and the primary emitter -- back at the panel.

It's sole and only weakness: it uses a fair amount of juice at the primary emitter.

So, I cobbled up a NiCad 'stick' of 1.2 VDC (sub C) cells inside 1/2" PVC -- with compression connectors and GRC threaded couplings. (female)

It is corked with die-cast pot metal WP 1/2" plugs -- that have 'Silver bullets' ( self-tappers with a wafer head. ) #14 stranded conductors lead off to a standard 9VDC terminus -- plugged into the TASCO 'brain.'

This stick assembly cranks out 9.6VDC -- and is easily recharged -- cell by cell -- in any of my conventional NiCad charging boxes.

As long as the primary emitter is at full power, the TASCO works like a charm.

The wand does not use a lot of power, so the standard 9VDC battery functions fine, as is.

Naturally, one must always keep spares and double check power levels.

The TASCO will work on powered or un-powered conductors. It just doesn't care.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Plan B:

Keep fresh 9VDC batteries aplenty. Buy in bulk packs.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I'll be happy to add an extra three dollars to every service change that I do in order to pay for a new 9 V battery :thumbup:


----------



## nickj (Feb 7, 2019)

I may have missed how to use the non-contact feature. But I have many questions:How do you use it to find out if circuits share a neutral? I saw that in a comment on this forum but not in the instructions. I just bought one but would like more practical user instructions than what Tasco or Mitchell have on their websites. For example: 1. When you have a breaker (single circuit) with more than one wire attached do you add a clip to each wire or will they interfere? When you can't add a clip to a circuit (too crowded) will outlets show up on that circuit with a number from adjacent clips or will ot be blank? Any suggestions for mapping switches with dimmers (or large switches) that prevent the probe from accessing terminals or wires? Removing the switches from multi-gang boxes is very time consuming. Sometimes I have found pressing the probe (they really should give you more than one tip for $1000) hard against a switch plate screw will identify single switches but you would think holding the non-contact probe close to switches in multi gang switch boxes would identify them but apparently not. I would also like to know for sure the best way to map sub-panels. I am mapping a large house with 2 main panels side by side at the meter entrance, 2 smaller sub-panels side by side in the attic,1 fairly large sub- panel in the garage and 2 other smaller sub-panels over 100 feet away. The main (original) panels are very crowded. Unfortunately the CMT42 doesn't look very waterproof and the main panels are outside so I have had to disconnect the clamps and partially close the panel due to rain for two consecutive days. I am beginning to wonder if I would've been better off simply turning off breakers one at a time and repeatedly checking what lights went off and which outlets lost power. I could buy a LOT of cheap plug-in outlet checkers whose LED lights would go out if the outlet lost power for $1000. That way I wouldn't have to remove any switches - not even cover plates. Any insight would be appreciated. But that might not be feasible (switching breakers off to identify circuits) in some cases.




McCaa said:


> No. I use this one for strictly tracing (identifying) circuits. If its an open or short I have the Ideal setup that I can use for that. The circuit mapper system is just for identifying which breakers operate which devices and/or specific wires.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sparks72 (Nov 6, 2019)

The Circuit Mapper is an excellent system for mapping panels, but will not trace circuit "from a distance" per se like a Greenlee, Ideal or other single circuit tracer as the signal does not propagate very far into space from the wire. Of the two parts of the Circuit Mapper System, the transmitter gets connected at the panel with non-contact Current Transformer (CT) clips around each hot wire coming from each breaker. You can put a separate clip on each wire if there are 2 coming from a single breaker, or you can clip around both #12 or #14 wires coming from a 20/15 amp breaker.
The receiver needs to be in contact with the HOT are the receptacle, or very close to a cord plugged into the receptacle. The non-contact is activated by pressing and holding the power button when the unit is on.
Shared neutral wires generally do not cause a problem with tracing since the signal is present on the HOT of each circuit.
Switches or dimmers would generally require pulling the plate and touching the hot screw with the probe, be careful on metal boxes. Some people have reported being able to get the receiver close to the switch and using the non-contact (press and hold button) with good results.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Here you can see me reading the circuit number thru a metal cover plate. You hold the button down which makes it get extra sensitive. And you use the square base of the lead, NOT the metal lead itself, to test. So as you can see I have the square base up against the plastic switch so it will read thru it without the metal plate getting in the way.

View attachment 137962


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

HackWork said:


> Here you can see me reading the circuit number thru a metal cover plate. You hold the button down which makes it get extra sensitive. And you use the square base of the lead, NOT the metal lead itself, to test. So as you can see I have the square base up against the plastic switch so it will read thru it without the metal plate getting in the way.
> 
> View attachment 137962


Picture isn't working. :crying:


----------



## NDC (Jan 12, 2016)

Thinking about buying this for panel changes. Any updates on it's accuracy if used on a switch without removing the switch plate? Any Canadians know where I can get one here in Canada?


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

NDC said:


> Thinking about buying this for panel changes. Any updates on it's accuracy if used on a switch without removing the switch plate? Any Canadians know where I can get one here in Canada?


Not available in Canada to my knowledge. Ours sits in the storage container not being used....We only had the opportunity to use it twice in 5 years.


----------



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

Damn this thread, I might be spending some money soon


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

Mitchell Instrument Circuit Mapper


As a follow-on from this thread https://www.electriciantalk.com/f9/marking-panel-after-service-change-271964/index3/ I finally got to use the Mitchell Instrument Circuit Mapper that @HackWork recommended. So far so good; did an unpacking of it and there were a few observations... The unit...




www.electriciantalk.com





Cheers
John


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

HackWork said:


> Sometimes I want to do a panel change alone, but labeling the panel could be a huge pain, especially when there are 40 circuits and it's a 3-story house.
> 
> I know that Tasco maps a mapper, the CMT24S and CMT42S, but they are $1,000-1,500.
> 
> ...


Hack, I am glad to see other people mark panels when changing them out. When I was an inspector I would write violations for not marking out panels. Contractors would complain that it is not required or they are not getting paid to mark out the panel. The way I see it changing a panel is altering a circuit therefore you must mark it. I don't like arguing with people so I quit and went back on my own.


----------



## mofos be cray (Nov 14, 2016)

kb1jb1 said:


> Hack, I am glad to see other people mark panels when changing them out. When I was an inspector I would write violations for not marking out panels. Contractors would complain that it is not required or they are not getting paid to mark out the panel. The way I see it changing a panel is altering a circuit therefore you must mark it. I don't like arguing with people so I quit and went back on my own.


Hax is gone.😪😪😪. They banned him.


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

mofos be cray said:


> Hax is gone.😪😪😪. They banned him.


I wonder why???


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

Matthew 7:15

Cheers
John


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

Poopiehead1 said:


> I am not a false prophet. I am very very real!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Is that so?


----------



## paulengr (Oct 8, 2017)

Poopiehead1 said:


> I am not a false prophet. I am very very real!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


As long as it’s not a false profit you can be whatever you want to be.


----------

